

The story of a geek turned customer support representative and salesman - acharekar
http://avlesh.wordpress.com/2012/02/09/the-story-of-a-geek-turned-customer-support-representative-and-salesman/

======
gecco
Do you/they plan to have a sales team ?

~~~
avlesh-singh
Yes, but somewhere down the line. We are of the opinion that being creators of
the tool, we are the most qualified and equipped to sell/market it. However,
scaling that up will definitely be a problem. That said, whenever we hire
sales people, we'll make sure we hire the ones fit to do "technical sales".

